# What do you do at a stop? Poll...



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

Inspired by another thread in which people are discussing how you position yourself on your bike at a stop, I thought I'd get others' opinions!

Some riders lean their bike and keep on the saddle with one foot on a pedal and one on the ground. Some riders dismount the saddle and straddle the top tube with one or both feet on the ground. Yet others are masters of their craft and can balance without touching the ground at all as if by magic! What's your preference? Any pros or cons for you? Are you open to trying something different to see if it might work better for you? Is it weird that this is even a poll? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2018)

A London driver, next to me at a red light, shouted out of his window at a track stander......

"Stop poncing about, you tw*t."


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Mar 2018)

Can you please add the option "anchovies" to the poll? Just like pizza, no poll's complete without them.


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Mar 2018)

You left out the option - don’t stop at all, shoot through on the red...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Mar 2018)

I normally track stand which can be a giggle when your panniers are jam packed with the weekly work clothes ready to be washed. Needless to say had some failed attempts!


----------



## bpsmith (12 Mar 2018)

Track stand at every opportunity.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Trackstand, while rolling a cigarette, doing the Telegraph crossword, and biting a juicy virgins neck.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Mar 2018)

I can trackstand for just a few seconds so I generally just dab one foot while staying in the saddle.

I see loads of guys try to do it and it all looks cool for about the first ten seconds then the wobble sets in. I find this particularly funny when the lights have only just changed and I know they're going to be red for a good minute and a half. The poor sod's torn between falling over and looking like a prat, or dabbing a foot down and looking like a failure.

Unless you're truly proficient at it, I'd say it's a complete waste of energy and effort.


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

Depends on the junction and light timings. If I think I can hold it, trackstand, if not, or there's not much space around the cars, I'll put a foot down.


----------



## Sharky (12 Mar 2018)

Normaly, out of the saddle and one foot down. But occasionally there is a lamp post or fence or railings at the kerb side, allowing me to hold and remain on the saddle and clipped in.


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2018)

Unclip left foot, put on kerb or road while leaning sat on saddle. I can't trackstand for more than about a second


----------



## swansonj (12 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Unclip left foot, put on kerb or road while leaning sat on saddle. I can't trackstand for more than about a second


I am also a left foot on road (whether out of saddle and foot planted firmly on road, or in saddle and stretched toe just touching road) and right foot on pedal. But I'm always surprised to see how many people unclip right and leave left in. Seems counterintuitive to me when pavements are on left and motor vehicles on right. If you are in strong primary it makes no difference but still seems odd to me. (Not a criticism of anyone else, just puzzlement. )


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2018)

Think it’s just how it happens. @jefmcg is a right foot unclipper. Think she said she stands the other way round on a surf board too (not something I’ve ever attempted)


----------



## Oldbloke (12 Mar 2018)

Let the stabilisers down


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2018)

Trackstand while riding my trike


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2018)

Im a bit wary of a track stand after a dovy bint came into the back of me. I got to a rbt and stopped, she stopped too. It was quite a busy rbt but I could see a gap just after the old fashioned sportss car on my right so I ended up trackstanding. I didn't get a chance to go into that gap. The driver behind me thought the sports car had indicated and I was going into a non existent gap and accelerated into the back of me. FFS it was an old fashioned sports car with wheels outside its body and it was clear it wasn't going off the rbt.


----------



## sight-pin (12 Mar 2018)

Off saddle left foot down unless i can place my foot on the kerb where i stay in the saddle.


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

swansonj said:


> I am also a left foot on road (whether out of saddle and foot planted firmly on road, or in saddle and stretched toe just touching road) and right foot on pedal. But I'm always surprised to see how many people unclip right and leave left in. Seems counterintuitive to me when pavements are on left and motor vehicles on right. If you are in strong primary it makes no difference but still seems odd to me. (Not a criticism of anyone else, just puzzlement. )



I've found I prefer to lead with my left leg when riding, I'll always put my right foot down if I can. I also trackstand with left foot forward. I don't know why, I'm right handed.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2018)

Two wheels, left foot down whilst in the saddle. Both feet down if the lights have just changed against me.

A bit like @numbnuts laid back approach, it'd be a "trackstand".


----------



## KneesUp (12 Mar 2018)

Pull up next to street furniture and lean on that with one arm if possible.


----------



## steverob (12 Mar 2018)

If I'm near to the kerb, then left foot down on that so I can stay in the saddle. If not, then usually it's still left foot down, but I'll probably drop down off the saddle rather than staying on and leaning the bike. Never managed more than about 2-3 seconds track standing, so that's rarely an option for me.


----------



## flake99please (12 Mar 2018)

swansonj said:


> But I'm always surprised to see how many people unclip right and leave left in.



Guilty as charged (and I cannot offer any explanation for it). OP... Im out of saddle while on my right leg fwiw.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Trackstand, while rolling a cigarette, doing the Telegraph crossword, and biting a juicy virgins neck.


You've beat me hands down I struggle to trackstand most of the time never mind multi tasking as well


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> You left out the option - don’t stop at all, shoot through on the red...


Wasn't necessarily at a red light (although hopefully you do stop at those!), but any time you stop moving for a moment.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

Wow, left leg vs. right leg debate as well! I always stay in the saddle and lean but don't know which I use more, I think right foot is usually on the ground but often do left as well. Silly as it sounds I think it depends on which pedal ends up nearer the front and then I freewheel it to the top-ish once stopped if needed.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Wow, left leg vs. right leg debate as well! I always stay in the saddle and lean but don't know which I use more, I think right foot is usually on the ground but often do left as well. Silly as it sounds I think it depends on which pedal ends up nearer the front and then I freewheel it to the top-ish once stopped if needed.



That's a useful skill to have.I have always used my left side to put foot down...but after recent left knee injury due to a spill I found I couldn't get out of the left cleat to put foot down and panicked a bit.Managed to put my right foot down but it wasn't easy (as I'm not used to it) just as a car was approaching me.


----------



## bpsmith (12 Mar 2018)

I physically can’t put my left foot down and lean whilst remaining in the saddle. My saddle is far too high for that.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

Lonestar said:


> That's a useful skill to have.I have always used my left side to put foot down...but after recent left knee injury due to a spill I found I couldn't get out of the left cleat to put foot down and panicked a bit.Managed to put my right foot down but it wasn't easy (as I'm not used to it) just as a car was approaching me.


Thanks, I never thought of it as a skill but it was just something I have always done. To make it far less impressive, I will let you know that I use regular shoes and flat pedals! Hope your knee is better, and maybe practising with your other foot will help you get used to it so if you need to do it again you are comfortable.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Thanks, I never thought of it as a skill but it was just something I have always done. To make it far less impressive, I will let you know that I use regular shoes and flat pedals! Hope your knee is better, and maybe practising with your other foot will help you get used to it so if you need to do it again you are comfortable.



No I doubt I could use my right whether I was using trainers or not...These spd shoes are easy to handle.

Thanks...Knee has been a problem since Feb 15th when front wheel slipped on cobblestones at East India near Canning Town.

Good idea to practice with right side.


----------



## byegad (12 Mar 2018)

I set the brake and relax. A recumbent trike is comfortable.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (12 Mar 2018)

The Jamis is a tall bugger so I have to get off the saddle. Attempts at trackstanding usually result in disappointment and loud hitting of the floor moments.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2018)

handbrake on and gear into neutral


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I physically can’t put my left foot down and lean whilst remaining in the saddle. My saddle is far too high for that.


Do you dismount then and straddle the top tube? If your saddle is that high isn't getting back into it difficult?


----------



## bpsmith (12 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Do you dismount then and straddle the top tube? If your saddle is that high isn't getting back into it difficult?


I track stand generally, as above, whith the second option being a lean on a traffic light, post or railing. Where it’s an obvious longer delay, or not enough space in traffic, then it’s left foot out and straddle with right foot still clipped in.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> handbrake on and gear into neutral


And honk and roll the window down to shout at those darn cycling menaces...


----------



## mgs315 (12 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Do you dismount then and straddle the top tube? If your saddle is that high isn't getting back into it difficult?



Nah I’m pretty much the same. If I can’t put my foot on a kerb a few inches higher than the road I end up having to be right on my tiptoes to avoid leaning the bike over to a stupid angle so it’s much easier to just keep one foot (usually my right) clipped in and simply lean forward and rest on the top tube (though having it horizontal helps, if not I’d just stand).

To get back on just push off with a slight kick down of the right leg and I end up at slightly above saddle height usually.

Any lower a saddle and my knees hurt. Full leg extension has just the right amount of bend left in the knee too.

As for the OP, I do all three, just at different times. Sit and lean if I’ve got a kerb, off the saddle and sit on the top tube if I don’t and track stand if I reckon the lights are going to change within 10 or so seconds and I’ve got the room to make sure I only damage myself if it goes wrong.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Nah I’m pretty much the same. If I can’t put my foot on a kerb a few inches higher than the road I end up having to be right on my tiptoes to avoid leaning the bike over to a stupid angle so it’s much easier to just keep one foot (usually my right) clipped in and simply lean forward and rest on the top tube (though having it horizontal helps, if not I’d just stand).
> 
> To get back on just push off with a slight kick down of the right leg and I end up at slightly above saddle height usually.
> 
> ...


I don't usually find myself that close to the curbs while riding. I keep a fair foot and a half out to avoid being squashed (and riding in our terrible gutters) and at lights I will take the lane, that way people can't cut in front and turn in front of me when it changes.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I physically can’t put my left foot down and lean whilst remaining in the saddle. My saddle is far too high for that.



You just need to lean further!


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Mar 2018)

It depends on the bike I’m using, the reason for, and manner of the ‘stop’.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Wow, left leg vs. right leg debate as well! I always stay in the saddle and lean but don't know which I use more, I think right foot is usually on the ground but often do left as well. Silly as it sounds I think it depends on which pedal ends up nearer the front and then I freewheel it to the top-ish once stopped if needed.


Does which side of the road you use play a part?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Does which side of the road you use play a part?


I was considering that, as well as left-handed vs. right-handed. I am on the right side of the road unless going into a left-turn-only lane and I am ambidextrous (but write mostly righty and do everything else mostly lefty.)


----------



## mgs315 (12 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I don't usually find myself that close to the curbs while riding. I keep a fair foot and a half out to avoid being squashed (and riding in our terrible gutters) and at lights I will take the lane, that way people can't cut in front and turn in front of me when it changes.



Aye makes sense to take the commanding position when possible but I tend to find there’s cars in the advance cycle stop box (or even in the pedestrian crossings/edge of box junctions) or I’m filtering up past dozens of cars as it is (yay London). When that happens I stick behind anyone I can’t filter past and assume the middle of the lane until through the junction or if I can get to the front I tend to find I can get away from the lights faster than most motorised vehicles so it doesn’t seem to pose a problem.


----------



## Markymark (12 Mar 2018)

Look awesome.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Aye makes sense to take the commanding position when possible but I tend to find there’s cars in the advance cycle stop box (or even in the pedestrian crossings/edge of box junctions) or I’m filtering up past dozens of cars as it is (yay London). When that happens I stick behind anyone I can’t filter past and assume the middle of the lane until through the junction or if I can get to the front I tend to find I can get away from the lights faster than most motorised vehicles so it doesn’t seem to pose a problem.


Oh, we don't have advanced cycle stops here. I don't filter either, it always makes me nervous as a driver when bikes do that so I just wait my turn in line like any vehicle. I am an odd biker, I know.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2018)

Normally put a hand down.


----------



## bpsmith (12 Mar 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> You just need to lean further!


Might as well lay down across the road then.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Mar 2018)

If the lights are red and there is an inside cycle lane then i will slow up and creep forward to save stopping and unclipping . I'm a bit like the OP and normally just take my place in the traffic though .


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2018)

Quick stop such as a junctuon...one foot unclip

Longer stop such as traffic lights..both unclip, rest forearms on handlebars and try to look cool

Also if there are metal railings by the road, such as at traffic lights, I will try to stop without unclipping and just hold the railings. This can be a recipe for disaster


----------



## ADarkDraconis (12 Mar 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> If the lights are red and there is an inside cycle lane then i will slow up and creep forward to save stopping and unclipping . I'm a bit like the OP and normally just take my place in the traffic though .


If there is a cycle lane, creep away! We have maybe all of 4 in my city (none on my commute but one on the way to the grocery store for a short ways! And plenty of those 'sharrows' to remind people not to run me over), and none in the town I work in so I am pretty much just a car with pedals as far as positioning.


----------



## Edgy Dee (12 Mar 2018)

Trackstands are a fixie pose; and as fixies are a vogue it all looks a bit attention-seeking. Chapeau to the discreet minimalist purists though!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2018)

I unclip both sides, lean to the left and put my left foot down without leaving the saddle. If there's a kerb handy, I make use of it.


----------



## bpsmith (12 Mar 2018)

Edgy Dee said:


> Trackstands are a fixie pose; and as fixies are a vogue it all looks a bit attention-seeking. Chapeau to the discreet minimalist purists though!


I will stop doing a track stand, when the car drivers stop sitting there in gear with one foot on the clutch and the other on the brake, with handbrake disengaged.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2018)

Now I'm mainly off road, I do find it easier to drop the seat post (dropper post on an MTB) to get back on, especially later on in a ride when my back starts to get stiff. Quick press of the button, and the saddle lowers out of the way, can get me leg over and get off for hike a bike over fences, then easier to get back on. I'm OK early on in a ride, but it's a god send later on. Best invention ever after the wheel and winter MTB boots.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2018)

Left foot unclipped, a slight lean to the left and toe down on kerb/road while still in the saddle as most are short stops. For longer stops it's left foot unclipped, off the saddle and foot down flat on the road to avoid calf muscle stretch/cramp. Right foot stays clipped in for all stops.


----------



## Edgy Dee (12 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I will stop doing a track stand, when the car drivers stop sitting there in gear with one foot on the clutch and the other on the brake, with handbrake disengaged.


Ah but, is colour-coordination the most important factor in tyre selection for you? Hm!?


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

Edgy Dee said:


> Trackstands are a fixie pose; and as fixies are a vogue it all looks a bit attention-seeking. Chapeau to the discreet minimalist purists though!


Not really, can trackstand on any bike, doesn't need to be a fixie.


----------



## trewlis (13 Mar 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Left foot unclipped, a slight lean to the left and toe down on kerb/road while still in the saddle as most are short stops. For longer stops it's left foot unclipped, off the saddle and foot down flat on the road to avoid calf muscle stretch/cramp. Right foot stays clipped in for all stops.



I do the same thing too!


----------



## bpsmith (13 Mar 2018)

Edgy Dee said:


> Ah but, is colour-coordination the most important factor in tyre selection for you? Hm!?


I ride with Vittoria Corsa’s in gumwall form. Will let you decide the hidden meanings behind my choice. Personally, I think that they’re amazing tyres and look superb too.


----------



## Sharky (13 Mar 2018)

When I am riding this beast, I don't seem to have a problem:-


----------



## MiK1138 (13 Mar 2018)

Unclip Left Foot and Lean. I see some people unclip right but this just doesnt seem right to me when I was taught to ride a bike i was taught to pull away with the drive side pedal at 2 o'clock and this is what i have always done


----------



## Siclo (13 Mar 2018)

It depends on the situation, if I know the lights are coming up to change in my favour I'll trackstand, if there's a convenient bus to lean on I'll do that and not unclip, if I do unclip it's always the right and I'll get off the saddle since it's very unusual for me to be close enough to the kerb to touch it and I can't touch the floor by leaning.


----------



## Maenchi (13 Mar 2018)

Used to use spd's so I (ahem) perfected to a degree the trackstand  sometimes.
With the flats I use now i'll see if I still can trackstand at a short stop, which I can, (some)
Mostly it's left foot down on the road or kerb or lean on street furniture.
............and then there are times i'll hang forward onto the bars for a rest sitting on the top tube whilst supping a quick espresso............and typing a reply to this thread !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2018)

Did I say I often pop into a shop or cafe at a stop as well?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Mar 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Did I say I often pop into a shop or cafe at a stop as well?


When I do that I am polite enough to dismount my bike entirely, the shops I frequent don't usually enjoy folks riding around the aisles...


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> A London driver, next to me at a red light, shouted out of his window at a track stander......
> 
> "Stop poncing about, you tw*t."


my thoughts every time i see one... although I'm sure the trackstandee will be perceiving themselves in a slightly better light.


----------



## bpsmith (13 Mar 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> my thoughts every time i see one... although I'm sure the trackstandee will be perceiving themselves in a slightly better light.


Yet another typical post, making daft assumptions.


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Unclip Left Foot and Lean. I see some people unclip right but this just doesnt seem right to me when I was taught to ride a bike i was taught to pull away with the drive side pedal at 2 o'clock and this is what i have always done


Some people are left footed, it's easier for them to balance on their right leg than their left leg (imagine a right footed person kicking a football, they balance on their left leg).

Easier for left footers to mount a bike from the right side (I can't do it to save my life, feels really weird).


----------



## mgs315 (13 Mar 2018)

ManiaMuse said:


> Some people are left footed, it's easier for them to balance on their right leg than their left leg (imagine a right footed person kicking a football, they balance on their left leg).
> 
> Easier for left footers to mount a bike from the right side (I can't do it to save my life, feels really weird).



I must admit as a leftie I don’t think I’ve paid that much attention to what side I mount/dismount or clip/unclip. I can do both and neither feels odd. Then again there tends to be a fair bit of forced ambidexterity when learning things from righties as a leftie. Proves quite handy really.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Mar 2018)

I slow when I see the red, and roll up such that I’m still moving when it turns green again. Conservation of momentum.



slowmotion said:


> A London driver, next to me at a red light, shouted out of his window at a track stander......
> 
> "Stop poncing about, you tw*t."



For once I’m with th driver


----------



## marzjennings (13 Mar 2018)

Trackstand until the wobbles kick in and I have to put a foot down (either 30 seconds in or .5 seconds before the light changes). If longer then it's the 'I think I'm a pro' poser stance, sitting on the top tube, which is actually a comfy position.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I don't usually find myself that close to the curbs while riding. I keep a fair foot and a half out to avoid being squashed (and riding in our terrible gutters) and at lights I will take the lane, that way people can't cut in front and turn in front of me when it changes.


Same here.
I stay on the saddle, put mu left food down.
I also turn back to make eye contacts with the driver, in case they want to rear end me  if it's a big truck or bus I wave at the driver, give them a smile, to make double sure they know I'm there.
Sadly, many times I see the drivers behind me engrossed with something on their lap


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Yet another typical post, making daft assumptions.


do the trackstandees think they look like plonkers too?


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Mar 2018)

It depends 60/40 i lean the bike while in the saddle with one foot on the ground while other times i get out of the saddle while having one foot on the ground.

I also have a look at what's around me to see if there are any potential hazards i need to worry about when setting off. 

Getting 'shoaled' by other cyclists who push in front of me who then are the slowest off the start line are minor annoyance of mine.

Or maybe they think its because I'm a big bloke on a bike that im slower than them on their beaten up fixies or Dutch bikes.


----------



## bpsmith (14 Mar 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> do the trackstandees think they look like plonkers too?


They’re not thinking about what they look like at all as they’re too busy cycling away whilst everyone else attempts to clip in.


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> ... in pursuit of those superior Brompton riders with their effortless acceleration and flat pedals


Said no-one ever.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Mar 2018)

I breathe heavily and try to look like a pro.

it all goes pete tong , when I pull away very slowly and fail to click in properly!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (15 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You forgot to add " ... in pursuit of those superior Brompton riders with their effortless acceleration and flat pedals"


Or those of us on glamorous hybrids with flat pedals, even more shameful!


----------



## Katherine (15 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Inspired by another thread in which people are discussing how you position yourself on your bike at a stop, I thought I'd get others' opinions!
> 
> Some riders lean their bike and keep on the saddle with one foot on a pedal and one on the ground. Some riders dismount the saddle and straddle the top tube with one or both feet on the ground. Yet others are masters of their craft and can balance without touching the ground at all as if by magic! What's your preference? Any pros or cons for you? Are you open to trying something different to see if it might work better for you? Is it weird that this is even a poll? Inquiring minds want to know!


All / any of them, depending on the length of stop.
I keep the right foot on the pedal and put the left foot down, ready to push off. 
If there's a kerb, I'll put my foot on that and stay in the saddle, otherwise I will come off the saddle and tilt the bike slightly. Unless it's raining, in which case I will do everything I can to stay on the saddle to keep the seat dry!
I will try and do a sort of wobbly track stand if I think the traffic lights are about to change or I judge a gap in the traffic coming up or on a roundabout etc.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2018)

Sharky said:


> When I am riding this beast, I don't seem to have a problem:-
> 
> 
> View attachment 399762


Stoker doesn't appear to be doing much.


----------



## Sharky (16 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stoker doesn't appear to be doing much.


That's my autistic daughter taken about 10 years ago. When I first got it she didn't really understand what she had to do and would apply pressure to both pedals at the same time, making it quite difficult to move forward. She did grasp it after a short time and she loved it and we even managed a 35 mile sponsored ride. Unfortunately as she got older, her anxieties got worse and worse and hasn't wanted to go out on the tandem for the last 5 years or so. Still keep the tandem in the garage in hope and also for when one of our other daughters visits as she likes going out on it as well.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2018)

Sharky said:


> That's my autistic daughter taken about 10 years ago. When I first got it she didn't really understand what she had to do and would apply pressure to both pedals at the same time, making it quite difficult to move forward. She did grasp it after a short time and she loved it and we even managed a 35 mile sponsored ride. Unfortunately as she got older, her anxieties got worse and worse and hasn't wanted to go out on the tandem for the last 5 years or so. Still keep the tandem in the garage in hope and also for when one of our other daughters visits as she likes going out on it as well.


I apologise, I thought it was just the stoker taking it easy.

Maybe the "bug" will bite again though.


----------



## Welsh wheels (16 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Trackstand, while rolling a cigarette, doing the Telegraph crossword, and biting a juicy virgins neck.


Most of that's funny, except the biting the juicy virgins neck part.


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2018)

If I can't keep rolling up slowly until it goes green, I tend to grab the traffic light or a nearby fence, or there's a couple of lights with low rails you can rest your left foot on. If none of those are possible (carriageway lights, for example), I tend to stand straddling the bike - there's something strangely nice about standing in lane 5 of an A road and no one complaining about it...


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Said no-one ever.


Don't knock it: 90+% efficiency and 33% gear steps make for astonishing acceleration as long as the rider can push first gear up to an efficient cadence quickly. Once upon a time... oh and it all goes wrong when you spin out top gear and the derailleur rider still has three or four higher gears to go (or probably ten higher if the hubbie rider is on a very low geared London hire cycle).


----------



## MontyVeda (13 May 2018)

Other... it depends. Stops on the road I'll hop off the saddle. Stops at a toucan crossing, I'll stay on the saddle and steady myself on the post with the button thingy on.


----------

